# Tom Mirenda in New Hampshire



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Mirenda will be speaking at New Hampshire Orchid Society about Costa Rican Orchids on March 9th, 2013. Immediately following will be an auction of Dr. Marty Epstein's collection of species orchids. Dr. Epstein is a master grower and has lovingly tended his orchids for many decades.

I will post the auction site as soon as the list of plants becomes available. There are many rare and hard to find species on this list, you do not want to miss this opportunity.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom is very knowledgable. Hmmm.. Please do post the list.


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom is very knowledgeable... and Dr. Epstein is one of the last "Orchid Hunters" you'll ever meet! This auction surely heralds the end of an era...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Epstein's plants will be for sale??? How come Tom doesn't claim them for the Smithsonian.

I really enjoy Miranda's articles in Orchids.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 28, 2013)

Tom is mentioned in a newspaper article today (subsidiary of Washington Post):

http://www.readexpress.com/2013/02/up-close-and-very-personal/


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Cute, thanks for posting.


----------

